# DICE Mediabridge into E46 - no audio?



## Herbie (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello all. Looks like the official Mediabridge Q&A thread is closed - thought maybe someone could point me in a direction:

Got my wife a Mediabridge 1500 for her e46 325. To complicate the install some, the car had formerly been equipped with the OEM iPod adapter, so some small amount of "undoing" was needed, but the harness was returned to original first.

Then installed the Mediabridge per instructions (but fortunately tested before completing installation - so the cabling is under the rear seat and up the door sills, but sitting in the passenger seat). 

I get no audio on any Mediabridge source - just a sort of crackling noise. Song titles, etc. display correctly for USB and iPod connections. Bluetooth pairs correctly, but audio sent via bluetooth is similarly missing with crackling. Other radio sources still work fine. Have disconnected the battery to "reset" the media bridge a couple of times - no luck.

Any other ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## 171960 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm assuming you are using the trunk install cable that plugs into the CD changer harness in the trunk.

The OEM iPod interface harness has two parts that connect behind the radio. The first part, the iBus connections, are made by removing some pins in the main connector going to the radio and replacing them with pins in the iPod harness. This allows the iBus signals to still go to the radio and also be split off to the iPod interface box. It sounds like you have these connections made up properly, because that's how the song titles and such are sent to the radio.
The second part of the OEM harness is for the actual audio signals. When the OEM iPod interface is installed, the original audio plug (the one for the CD changer) is unplugged and replaced by the one attached to the OEM iPod harness. This will render the audio portion of the trunk harness inoperative, while leaving the iBus portion intact. That's what it sounds like you have going on.
The audio plug at the back of the radio is the one that goes into a separate slot in the radio connector. Check and make sure the original one is plugged in and not the one from the OEM iPod harness. If you already did that, check and make sure it is in the right hole. There are two places that this plug can fit into the radio connector. If it's in the wrong one, you will get no audio.
I had a similar problem when installing the MediaBridge in my E46 and it was because I had the audio connector hooked up wrong. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## Herbie (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the response. Yes, I'm pretty sure I got the audio sub-connector back in the right spot. I've removed the whole ipod harness and put the original back in place (after putting two pins back into it that had been pulled over to the ipod audio harness).

Checking the physical connector, it appeared it would only insert into the right-side of the plug (looking at the end of the harness in-dash), and was physically polarized so as not to go into the other side of the plug. Will need to check again.

DICE has also advised me to probe the harness wires directly with a set of headphones to see if audio is on the pair...


----------



## gene4jesus (Mar 16, 2012)

I have installed the dice unit in my 2001 740 with dsp. I get all the function on the cd control on the dash but no sound and no bt function but the direct connection works but no sound. Any ideas?


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

gene4jesus said:


> I have installed the dice unit in my 2001 740 with dsp. I get all the function on the cd control on the dash but no sound and no bt function but the direct connection works but no sound. Any ideas?


You'll probably need an Analogue to Digital converter to get a digital audio input directly into the DSP amp.

If you're using the A/D converter, but your radio module or amp has been replaced at some point, then you may NOT need the A/D converter and should use the standard 6 pin audio input to the radio.


----------



## Aking23 (Apr 25, 2012)

Myns is working and fully functional, it just has ALOT of the alternator interference/ chirping any ideas?


----------



## gene4jesus (Mar 16, 2012)

There are several posts that you should be able to find with a search that have had the same trouble you are having. I have the E38 and I am using the brown and the red with a green stripe in the very front of the amp wiring block. If you got it from BSW call them they are very helpful and the DICE people were also help to me.


----------



## gene4jesus (Mar 16, 2012)

*follow up*



gene4jesus said:


> I have installed the dice unit in my 2001 740 with dsp. I get all the function on the cd control on the dash but no sound and no bt function but the direct connection works but no sound. Any ideas?


I got a replacement DSP adapter and everything works great, thank you to all the members posting here! Could not have done the job without them.


----------

